# Lady Gaga shows a creation of Thierry Mugler - Fall-Winter ready-to-wear 2012 in Paris 02.03.2011 x 60 Update



## Q (3 März 2011)

​

thx isa_


----------



## Punisher (3 März 2011)

*AW: Lady Gaga shows a creation of Thierry Mugler - Fall-Winter ready-to-wear 2012 in Paris 02.03.2011 x 15*

krasse Frisur


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 März 2011)

*Lady Gaga shows a creation of Thierry Mugler - Fall-Winter ready-to-wear 2012 in Paris 02.03.2011 x 15*



 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

THX to The Elder


----------



## Q (3 März 2011)

*AW: Lady Gaga shows a creation of Thierry Mugler - Fall-Winter ready-to-wear 2012 in Paris 02.03.2011 x 15*

sie besitzt einen hohen Unterhaltungswert  :thx: Gollum für die Adds!


----------



## Franky70 (3 März 2011)

Im Grunde Nina Hagen reloaded, nur intelligenter gemacht.
Danke.


----------

